# locating conduit or LV cable behind wall or missing conduit end?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You could try using a toner and a wand. It works great in these types of situations.


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

lortech said:


> This job site I was at is a little fustrating and I am sure some of you may have come across this. It is a retail store in a mall. The cash wrap has the router under it. A cable leads from under the counter into a concrete slab conduit "solid ground under slab" and to the wall..some where. I looked up thogh a vent cover to the wall and found one cable comming out with bx. I am thinking that has to be it BUT, four cables lead from the cash wrap into the conduit...I think.
> 
> DSL internet cat5 cable goes up into one conduit in back room then exits at a 45 degree angle to the far right wall. Far right wall is 8 feet away from cash wrap. But the conduit ends with it being open.
> 
> ...


Never heard of blinking LED to put on the end of a fish tape, I've only seen them for fish rods. That would be pretty neat.

Are you doing this solo or do you have a helper? Depending on the construction of the store (drop/solid ceiling), I find using a fish tape and pushing it as far into the conduit as I can is pretty easy, as your helper can usually locate it using sound before it even comes out the other end. Have you tried toning out the cable going into the conduit in the back room to see if it comes out under the counter?


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

How about something like this?

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/191/Piper-Conduit-Tracking-System


Never used it however.


----------

